# WTB Schwinn Ram's Horn Fastback



## Fattirefan (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi, I am looking to buy a nice, original condition Schwinn Ram's Horn Fastback.  Please let me know if you have one for sale or if you see one offered.

Thanks!


----------

